# G4 MDD bipro 867 -help:  bouton alimentation



## stan102 (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
Mon G4 MDD refuse de s'allumer?
Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton celui ci reste sans lumière et au bout de peu de temps le ventilateur tourne très rapidement...
Puis rien de plus??
J'ai déjà retiré et remis la pile de pram.
J'ai appuyé sur le bouton reset une vingtaine de secondes?
Bref je ne sais plus quoi faire...
Merci de vos suggestions


----------



## OUANALAO (19 Novembre 2007)

B'jour,
Mon Mac G4 Bi Process me joue le même tour...  En enlevant une a une les barettes de mémoire j'ai trouvé la coupable en redemarrant entre chaque dé installation... mais a present il me dit que un des processeurs a un problème    AAaarrgghhhh  !!!!   ...


----------



## wincent (19 Novembre 2007)

Salut à tous,
Depuis une semaine il m'arrive le même problème avec mon G4 400 :
le bouton d'alimentation s'allume en appuyant dessus mais rien ne se passe. il s'éteint dès que je le relâche. La pile a été changée et les barrettes mémoire testées...
Tout commença ainsi : en voulant regarder un .mov que j'avais deja vu et stocké sur mon disque dure, un message d'alerte est apparu me disant que si je relevais mon courrier un problème pourrait apparaître. Puis l'ordinateur s'est éteint. J'ai pu le rallumer sans soucis, mais plus rien après l'avoir éteint par moi même...
Merci de votre aide.


----------

